# New Job... New Hat... New Leather...



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

Biker/Cowboy... what? Never seen one before?


----------



## krisy (Dec 12, 2004)

*wolf whistle*

You look great,Rider!!!  Handsome guy!


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 12, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Biker/Cowboy... what? Never seen one before?



lookin good---biker/cowboys?-I guess they're only west of the Mississippi huh.
Goin to see the Martini Bros andd thier bikes at a car show here today in Austin. Hope I can take pics!!


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't see the hat lasting past the on-ramp of the freeway, but it works for the pic.


----------



## UsaPride (Dec 12, 2004)

Very nice, Pale!!


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> lookin good---biker/cowboys?-I guess they're only west of the Mississippi huh.
> Goin to see the Martini Bros andd thier bikes at a car show here today in Austin. Hope I can take pics!!



Sounds like a really fun day dillo. I hope you do get some pics. I'd love to see them.


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I don't see the hat lasting past the on-ramp of the freeway, but it works for the pic.


LMAO!!! :teeth:  

I know old Wisco doesn't have a helmet law. I never wore one when I lived there. But unfortunately Nevada does.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> LMAO!!! :teeth:
> 
> I know old Wisco doesn't have a helmet law. I never wore one when I lived there. But unfortunately Nevada does.



That's not what I was referring to - more that the hat will blow off as soon as you hit freeway speeds...unless you shave your head, make a wig, sew the hair to the inside of the hat, and then use wig tape to keep it on.  

That said, Wisco NEEDS a helment law.  We've got some of the *dumbest* fucking drivers here.  Of course, if they just got rid of the soccer moms driving SUVs, we'd be set.


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's not what I was referring to - more that the hat will blow off as soon as you hit freeway speeds...unless you shave your head, make a wig, sew the hair to the inside of the hat, and then use wig tape to keep it on.
> 
> That said, Wisco NEEDS a helment law.  We've got some of the *dumbest* fucking drivers here.  Of course, if they just got rid of the soccer moms driving SUVs, we'd be set.



I rode in two of the helmet protest runs that were held in Madison to get that helmet law repealed. There was over 250,000 motorcycles in the last one. Many other states have done away with helmet laws after similiar protests. The choice should be up to the individual, not the stinking government... in my opinion.

No I don't think the old cowboy hat would last long in the wind, that's for sure. I wore it with my leather just for the picture.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I rode in two of the helmet protest runs that were held in Madison to get that helmet law repealed. There was over 250,000 motorcycles in the last one. Many other states have done away with helmet laws after similiar protests. The choice should be up to the individual, not the stinking government... in my opinion.
> 
> No I don't think the old cowboy hat would last long in the wind, that's for sure. I wore it with my leather just for the picture.




That's just it..  It's not the people on the bikes that are a problem (we had Harley-Fest here last summer).. It's the OTHER people that are a problem, thus necessitating the need for bikers to wear helmets...


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's just it..  It's not the people on the bikes that are a problem (we had Harley-Fest here last summer).. It's the OTHER people that are a problem, thus necessitating the need for bikers to wear helmets...



I hear ya. There's no debating whether or not it's safer to wear a helmet, because it is. Period. 

My point is just that I don't like anyone FORCING me to wear one. It should be my choice. Period.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I hear ya. There's no debating whether or not it's safer to wear a helmet, because it is. Period.
> 
> My point is just that I don't like anyone FORCING me to wear one. It should be my choice. Period.



If we didn't hold the patent on soccer moms with cell phones driving SUV's, I'd probably agree with you.  But, here, with a helmet, you actually have a shot at getting from point A to point B.  Alive.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 12, 2004)

I personally think everyone at some point in their life should be forced to ride at least for a month, maybe that way they will be more aware of other's who are on motorcycles. We used to ride all the time till we had kid's. So I am always aware of motorcyclists on the roads and make sure I keep my distance, cause if you get hit by my SUV you'll know it.


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> If we didn't hold the patent on soccer moms with cell phones driving SUV's, I'd probably agree with you.  But, here, with a helmet, you actually have a shot at getting from point A to point B.  Alive.



I road motorcycle in Wisconsin for twenty five years Shattered, and rarely ever wore helmet. I'm still alive. Experience teaches you a lot about riding defensively. And I think that's the number one reason for most motorcycle accidents. Young riders buying too fast of bikes with little or no experience.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I road motorcycle in Wisconsin for twenty five years Shattered, and rarely ever wore helmet. I'm still alive. Experience teaches you a lot about riding defensively. And I think that's the number one reason for most motorcycle accidents. Young riders buying too fast of bikes with little or no experience.



I have no doubt..  I'm a very defensive driver..  I have no doubt I'd be the same on a bike, if I chose to...  But we've got some real crackpots in this town..  I don't think helmets should be mandatory (it takes away half the point of riding a bike, which is to feel the wind in your face, and through your hair - a sense of freedom..), but at the same time, I see it as a necessary evil, due to the inconsiderate, and dangerous attitudes of others.

(I saw someone get sideswiped off their bike (and there wasn't a damn thing he could have done about it) last summer - not cool.)


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> But we've got some real crackpots in this town..



I'll tell ya, I never felt like I belonged in Wisconsin. I wasn't a farmer or an asshole, and that's what most of Wisconsin is made up of. I don't know where most Wisconsin people get their shitty attitudes from, but they sure have them. I've never seen more fights in bars than in Wisconsin. It's like an inevitability in the Wisconsin bars. Before the nights over, there's going to be a brawl. A real bunch of fucking drunk, self absorbed, self important, testosterone imbalanced, cow tipping, losers.

You're a pleasant surprize Shattered. You don't seem to have the cheesehead attitude.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I'll tell ya, I never felt like I belonged in Wisconsin. I wasn't a farmer or an asshole, and that's what most of Wisconsin is made up of. I don't know where most Wisconsin people get their shitty attitudes from, but they sure have them. I've never seen more fights in bars than in Wisconsin. It's like an inevitability in the Wisconsin bars. Before the nights over, there's going to be a brawl. A real bunch of fucking drunk, self absorbed, self important, testosterone imbalanced, cow tipping, losers.
> 
> You're a pleasant surprize Shattered. You don't seem to have the cheesehead attitude.



Maybe it's in the beer..  I don't drink it.  

Where were you?  Milwaukee isn't that bad (unless you're in the barrio, ghetto, or downtown on a weekend)... As for the hicktowns, get a fast car, and learn how to weave in an out of traffic, or you're never getting anywhere...


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Maybe it's in the beer..  I don't drink it.
> 
> Where were you?  Milwaukee isn't that bad (unless you're in the barrio, ghetto, or downtown on a weekend)... As for the hicktowns, get a fast car, and learn how to weave in an out of traffic, or you're never getting anywhere...



I lived in a couple different places in Wisconsin. Mainly I grew up in McFarland, just south of Madison. I graduated high school there. Then I lived in a little hick town called Muscoda. The north east most town in the most south west county, Grant county.

I can't express how glad I am to no longer live in Wisconsin.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I lived in a couple different places in Wisconsin. Mainly I grew up in McFarland, just south of Madison. I graduated high school there. Then I lived in a little hick town called Muscoda. The north east most town in the most south west county, Grant county.
> 
> I can't express how glad I am to no longer live in Wisconsin.



I've heard of Muscoda, but that's about it.  I've lived in Milwaukee, West Allis, Montello (population: 4, I think), Jackson, and West Bend.  Milwaukee is tolerable.  Lots to do, and no tractors.


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I've heard of Muscoda, but that's about it.  I've lived in Milwaukee, West Allis, Montello (population: 4, I think), Jackson, and West Bend.  Milwaukee is tolerable.  Lots to do, and no tractors.



I lived in Montello also. How about that. I met and married my first wife there. That was back in '77. I used to work as a machinist at the Montello Products, right in the middle of town. I had a good friend that owned the Montello Marina on Buffalo Lake right there on the edge of town. His name was Jerry Klauwkee. He took one of my other cats when I joined the Air Force and left Montello. I had a real nice house on an acre right accrossed from the park. How I wish I had that house on that lot here in Reno. It'd be worth close to a million bucks here.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 13, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Sounds like a really fun day dillo. I hope you do get some pics. I'd love to see them.



had a blast but was pretty unsuccessful with the photos--literally thousands of bikers and some Orange County customs on display---beautiful bikes!!


----------



## pretender (Dec 13, 2004)

Why do most bikers have beards and long hair?


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 13, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> Why do most bikers have beards and long hair?



I think your hanging on to a pretty old stero-type here--bikers now come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 13, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> Why do most bikers have beards and long hair?



Cause clean cut & leather looks dorky.


----------



## pretender (Dec 13, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I think your hanging on to a pretty old stero-type here--bikers now come in all shapes and sizes.



So prepies (sp) ride?  Not stero-typing at all........most of the bikers I know, and I know several, all have beards.  I thought it must be because the hair on their face helps protect their skin from thw wind ..or something like that.  I know the boots and the leather help keep them warm. 

 It's like cowboys wear cowboy boots and a cowboy hat, hussies show a lot of skin, rich women like mink.... it's all show not stero-typing.  

Just as you are what you eat, you are what you wear.


----------



## Fmr jarhead (Dec 13, 2004)

There are more Dr's and lawyers owning Harleys than any other profession, last stats I saw.  (You have to make some dough to be able to afford one, that's fer sure!)

I been riding for close to 30 years (started in the dirt when I was a kid...), and I have worn a helmet most of the time...there are occassions when I have ridden without one, like at some of the Charity rides, where there are over 100,000 bikes, and the local laws permit the choice....most of the time, speeds are under 20 mph.

What I find amusing is the "beanie" helmets that people wear, when there are helmet laws.  The "beanies" might as well have a propeller on top, because your chances of flight are the same as your chances of protection, in case you were to get in an accident!

I think it ought to be a choice for the rider.....but I think there ought to be a law requiring riders to wear soes or boots that at the very least cover your toes, and also riders MUST wear pants!!!!!!!

Nothing gets me worked up, like seeing an idiot wearing flip flops and shorts running down the road!!!!

Enough of my rant!

Hat and jacket look nice Pale Rider....what brand of Jacket is it?  I just bought a Joe Rocket Ballistic for wet and cold days, and have plenty of leather jackets, vests ande chaps for when I am "on the road."


----------



## pretender (Dec 13, 2004)

I almost bought a Harley a couple of years back.  A sporster Anniversary edition.  But then I thought to myself....... you don't know how to drive a motorcycle, you'll kill your fool self.  

But that leather is sexy.


----------



## 007 (Dec 13, 2004)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Hat and jacket look nice Pale Rider....what brand of Jacket is it?



The leather is Harley Davidson. They call it the Shovelhead. I buy all my stuff exclusively from Harley Davidson. Why? Well, for one, I'm a Harley tech, and two, I get a DISCOUNT since I work for a Harley dealership, and three, it's really, really nice stuff. I've never seen any better when it comes to quality biker leather.


----------



## 007 (Dec 13, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> Why do most bikers have beards and long hair?



I had to ponder this question. I really didn't know what to say. The best answer I can give you, and speaking only for myself, is "because that's the way I want to look". No particular reason, I just like long hair. The beard comes and goes. It really makes no difference to me whether I have one or not. But quite frankly, I get sick of shaving, so alas, a beard appears every so often.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 14, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> The leather is Harley Davidson. They call it the Shovelhead. I buy all my stuff exclusively from Harley Davidson. Why? Well, for one, I'm a Harley tech, and two, I get a DISCOUNT since I work for a Harley dealership, and three, it's really, really nice stuff. I've never seen any better when it comes to quality biker leather.




I buy Joe Rocket stuff.  Harley Leather would look odd on my Duc.


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 14, 2004)

Wowy!!!!!!! Not much else to say!!


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 14, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Cause clean cut & leather looks dorky.




they are all over san francisco...........pretty sure they are gay


----------



## Shattered (Dec 14, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Wowy!!!!!!! Not much else to say!!



You forgot "Hubba Hubba!" and "Hello, Hottie!" and "Daaaaaaaaaaaamn."  

 :teeth: 

Oh, and "Not bad for an old man." - but that one might getcher ass kicked.


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 14, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> You forgot "Hubba Hubba!" and "Hello, Hottie!" and "Daaaaaaaaaaaamn."
> 
> :teeth:
> 
> Oh, and "Not bad for an old man." - but that one might getcher ass kicked.



Gotta love a man in leather!!!


----------



## 007 (Dec 14, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> You forgot "Hubba Hubba!" and "Hello, Hottie!" and "Daaaaaaaaaaaamn."
> 
> :teeth:
> 
> Oh, and "Not bad for an old man." - but that one might getcher ass kicked.



Damn... I was feelin' pretty good with all that up until the "old man" stuff.

Oh well... I really don't feel much different than I did when I was 25, and I'm still in much the same shape.

49 ain't nothin. Wait another 30 years, THEN call me "old man".


----------



## Shattered (Dec 14, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Damn... I was feelin' pretty good with all that up until the "old man" stuff.
> 
> Oh well... I really don't feel much different than I did when I was 25, and I'm still in much the same shape.
> 
> 49 ain't nothin. Wait another 30 years, THEN call me "old man".



Sorry...  I refuse to age past 29 - Been 29 for years,, so, I don't think I'll ever be old.


----------



## sitarro (Dec 15, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I road motorcycle in Wisconsin for twenty five years Shattered, and rarely ever wore helmet. I'm still alive. Experience teaches you a lot about riding defensively. And I think that's the number one reason for most motorcycle accidents. Young riders buying too fast of bikes with little or no experience.



 Congrats on the job Pale , 
 What those who have never ridden don't realize is the amount of sensory awareness you lose with a helmet . Your eyesight is screwed up (lowered peripheral vision)and you can throw your hearing out the window . Without a helmet your eyes and ears are free to work together to help you stay safer from the public who is usually too absorbed with their own life to see you coming . I drove a little Triumph Spitfire when I was in college and was almost runover many times when wonderfully thoughtful people decided to change lanes on top of me (and that was a car!. . . kind of). Cell phones , huge sound systems , GPS units , food , drink , DVD units , applying makeup , picking the nose , drunkeness , getting a BJ , or just being a liberal. . . all when coupled with huge vehicles that lull you into a catatonic state , have made a need for EXTRA sensory perception a must just to arrive alive. Besides , if I get thrown off my scooter at 70 mph , I think I would rather have my life not saved by the helmet .


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 15, 2004)

sitarro said:
			
		

> Congrats on the job Pale ,
> What those who have never ridden don't realize is the amount of sensory awareness you lose with a helmet . Your eyesight is screwed up (lowered peripheral vision)and you can throw your hearing out the window . Without a helmet your eyes and ears are free to work together to help you stay safer from the public who is usually too absorbed with their own life to see you coming . I drove a little Triumph Spitfire when I was in college and was almost runover many times when wonderfully thoughtful people decided to change lanes on top of me (and that was a car!. . . kind of). Cell phones , huge sound systems , GPS units , food , drink , DVD units , applying makeup , picking the nose , drunkeness , getting a BJ , or just being a liberal. . . all when coupled with huge vehicles that lull you into a catatonic state , have made a need for EXTRA sensory perception a must just to arrive alive. Besides , if I get thrown off my scooter at 70 mph , I think I would rather have my life not saved by the helmet .


 LOL that old spitfire was just barely a car---my buddy and I used to pick his up and put it in a tough place to park!


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Sorry...  I refuse to age past 29 - Been 29 for years,, so, I don't think I'll ever be old.



Yeah.... what you said.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2004)

sitarro said:
			
		

> Congrats on the job Pale ,
> What those who have never ridden don't realize is the amount of sensory awareness you lose with a helmet . Your eyesight is screwed up (lowered peripheral vision)and you can throw your hearing out the window . Without a helmet your eyes and ears are free to work together to help you stay safer from the public who is usually too absorbed with their own life to see you coming . I drove a little Triumph Spitfire when I was in college and was almost runover many times when wonderfully thoughtful people decided to change lanes on top of me (and that was a car!. . . kind of). Cell phones , huge sound systems , GPS units , food , drink , DVD units , applying makeup , picking the nose , drunkeness , getting a BJ , or just being a liberal. . . all when coupled with huge vehicles that lull you into a catatonic state , have made a need for EXTRA sensory perception a must just to arrive alive. Besides , if I get thrown off my scooter at 70 mph , I think I would rather have my life not saved by the helmet .



Very funny but true story Bud.

I also had a friend that had a little Spitfire, in Vegas. We'd always go cruising in it with the top down, and I swear he could wind it out to about 152,000 RPM.    And then when he backed off and shifted it, it rapped off just as loud as when he was getting on it. Crazy little car. We had a lot of fun in it.


----------



## pretender (Dec 15, 2004)

Age is a number.
You are as old as you feel.
Wanta feel?    :cof:  
 :teeth:


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 15, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> Age is a number.
> You are as old as you feel.
> Wanta feel?    :cof:
> :teeth:




Drooooooooooooooool.


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> Age is a number.
> You are as old as you feel.
> Wanta feel?    :cof:
> :teeth:



Aaaaaaaaaah... if I don't leave now, I'll never get otta here. Gotta get ready for work.

Daaaamn....


----------



## Shattered (Dec 15, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Yeah.... what you said.



Does that mean you're not annoyed with me?  Good!   :clap1:


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 15, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Sorry...  I refuse to age past 29 - Been 29 for years,, so, I don't think I'll ever be old.



Hey me too, that's my story and Im sticking to it.  I have been 29 a few times now........


----------



## Shattered (Dec 15, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Hey me too, that's my story and Im sticking to it.  I have been 29 for a few times now........



I'll tell you how many times I've been 29 if you tell me how many times you've been 29 (first).


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 15, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'll tell you how many times I've been 29 if you tell me how many times you've been 29 (first).



LOL Ill pm it to ya


----------



## Shattered (Dec 15, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> LOL Ill pm it to ya



Ok!


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 15, 2004)

hey pale glad you're having fun, its gotta be great to be able to ride in the open country like that (everything in japan is so crowded around here and the drivers are notoriously hostile to motorcyclists), enjoy yourself and be safe


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 15, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'll tell you how many times I've been 29 if you tell me how many times you've been 29 (first).




Once.  Okay now its your turn!


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> hey pale glad you're having fun, its gotta be great to be able to ride in the open country like that (everything in japan is so crowded around here and the drivers are notoriously hostile to motorcyclists), enjoy yourself and be safe



Thanks NATO... and I hope you don't have to spend too long in Japan.


----------

